# Business Communications career



## VyckaV (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello, I'm INTP and I started to study Business Communications. So I really like this studies, but the problem as all you know INTP is not so good in communication, and in this studies course it is really important Public Relations. So would do you think? Will I not fail later?


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Comm's fun. My focus is in marketing and it is really, really interesting. (I might be switching into a straight-up Communication major though, mostly because it's more manageable with my second major. Realize that a lot of people think communication is a joke major for kids who just want to party. Which it is for some.) I like the people element of it but there's a big research and theory element to it too. All and all you don't necessarily have to communicate with a lot of people if you choose not to. And if you want to be better at communication, well, what better way than taking some classes in rhetoric or mass media or whatever? 

Moreover, introversion does not mean you aren't a good communicator, it's just that you don't seek out long periods of interaction with others. You can be really good at it, it just tires you more. And it's just a natural predisposition that you can totally overcome.

Also, Comm is where all the cute, chatty girls are. If you're into that. roud: It could be off-putting, though.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hhhhmmm....*

IIRC, the "Introvert's Advantage" noted that introverts tend to prefer written communications and so if you end up e-mailing and writing press releases and the like, there may not be that much verbal communication you know. Just stating one scenario and there may be a number of other ways to look at this.


----------

